
Oral history interview with George H. Heilmeier (1991) - killjoywashere
https://conservancy.umn.edu/handle/11299/107352
======
killjoywashere
This is a fairly intimate interview with the man who developed the Heilmeier
Catechism, the foundation of DARPA’s proposal evaluation process. Regardless
of your opinion of the DoD, you would benefit from learning about this
process.

